# How to fix my car alarm? 03 Nissan Altima.?



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

I realized yesterday that my car alarm haven t been working for sometime. I left my window down and armed my car will i sit on the porch. 

My little brother ran to my car and tried to get in and i told him the alarm will sound and he opened the door anyways and to my surprise the alarm didn't go off! 

After doing some reading, when i arm the alarm, the blinking security on the dash should stay steady for 30 sec (pre-armed) then start blinking every 3 sec (armed). 
Except my keep security light keeps blinking every 3 sec regardless of what i do.


----------

